# ROSSI any good?



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut mes amies,
been to the range this morning and seen a nice Rossi 38 spl snub nose for sale. 
It looks in very good condition. It shot well, good trigger and S/S finish is very nice. The guy is'nt asking much for it, Euros over here so not cheap by US standards.:smt1099
Are they any good?

fusil


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I had a 38 with a 4" barrel, wish I never got rid of it.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Redwolf,
merci mon ami.
I dont know much about Rossi other than the lever rifles. 
I've read they are made by Taurus? 
I have a Taurus 22lr revolver and love it.:smt023

fusil


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a rossi 851 w/ a 4" barrel and i love mine. lot's of fun to shoot.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut mes amies,
not a good day today. 
I've just rang the guy to buy the Rossi.......he sold it the same afternoon I had my hands on it.:smt022
Well I'll have to drown my sadness with lots of red wine.

fusil


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

They work. Good guns. There are better, but they do work like they are supposed to.


----------

